# Changement d'icône d'application... raté



## pououm (30 Août 2010)

J'ai voulu changé l'icône de l'application iPhoto, car je n'aime pas trop la photo du soleil couchant avec un appareil photo numérique compact, j'ai donc suivi les conseils d'un tuto sur le net, et j'ai remplacé le fichier .icns initial dans le dossier Ressources de l'application, par l'icône d'Aperture, mais maintenant sur le dock, à la place de l'image souhaité, il n'y a qu'une icône avec deux feuilles blanches superposées, et le sigle Application. Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider à avoir une vraie icône?
Merci d'avance


----------



## moebius80 (30 Août 2010)

c'est beaucoup plus simple que ce que tu as fait... 

http://forums.macg.co/customisation/tuto-changer-les-icones-sans-candybar-v-2-a-166875.html

voir le post 2


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2010)

moebius80 a dit:


> voir le post 2


Le tutoriel date de 2007, et ne concerne pas les icônes des iApps dans Snow Leopard. :rateau:


En 10.6, il faut remplacer le fichier .icns de l'application par un autre fichier .icns qu'on rebaptise du même nom que l'original (après avoir sauvegardé l'original), 
et relancer la session.

Je déplace dans "Customisation"&#8230;


----------



## moebius80 (30 Août 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le tutoriel date de 2007, et ne concerne pas les icônes des iApps dans Snow Leopard. :rateau:
> 
> 
> En 10.6, il faut remplacer le fichier .icns de l'application par un autre fichier .icns qu'on rebaptise du même nom que l'original (après avoir sauvegardé l'original),
> ...



Désolé...j'etais persuadé que c'etait toujours valable...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2010)

C'est toujours valable, mais seulement pour les applis tierces et les dossiers.


----------



## pououm (30 Août 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le tutoriel date de 2007, et ne concerne pas les icônes des iApps dans Snow Leopard. :rateau:
> 
> 
> En 10.6, il faut remplacer le fichier .icns de l'application par un autre fichier .icns qu'on rebaptise du même nom que l'original (après avoir sauvegardé l'original),
> ...



C'est ce que j'ai fait, mais ça ne marche pas.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2010)

Essaie avec une autre .icns que celle que tu as utilisée.

Ou fabrique-la avec un autre soft : Imag2icns, &#8230;


----------



## pououm (30 Août 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Essaie avec une autre .icns que celle que tu as utilisée.
> 
> Ou fabrique-la avec un autre soft : Imag2icns,



J'ai essayé avec 3 icônes différentes, et le résultat est le même


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2010)

Alors, j'imagine que tu cafouilles peut-être dans l'export d'Aperture en .icns :

il y a des réglages différents (le format 512x512) ? 
ou un lieu d'exportation à changer (pour avoir des permissions idoines sur le nouveau .icns) ? :hein:


----------



## pououm (30 Août 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Alors, j'imagine que tu cafouilles peut-être dans l'export d'Aperture en .icns :
> 
> il y a des réglages différents (le format 512x512) ?
> ou un lieu d'exportation à changer (pour avoir des permissions idoines sur le nouveau .icns) ? :hein:



Le format est bien .icns et en 512x512. Ce doit venir du lieu d'exportation à changer. Qu'est ce qu'une permission idoine?


----------



## gillyns (30 Août 2010)

Il y a beaucoup plus simple : clic droit -> lire les informations -> tu clique sur l'icone (qui devient entouré en bleu) -> copier
Tu répète l'oppération sur iPhoto en faisant coller. FINI !!

tu peut aussi le faire à partir de n'importe quelle photo : tu l'ouvres (avec apercu) tu sélectionne la partie que tu veux puis copier/coller.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Août 2010)

gillyns a dit:


> Il y a beaucoup plus simple


Relis les posts #2 à 5 ci-dessus. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h34 ----------




pououm a dit:


> Qu'est ce qu'une permission idoine?


Tu lis les Informations (Cmd-i) des deux .icns, celle d'origine et celle que tu as fabriquée, 

et tu compares leurs permissions (en bas des Informations).


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

Si tu n'y arrives toujours pas, utilise CandyBar c'est beaucoup plus simple.


----------



## wath68 (31 Août 2010)

Questions idiotes : dans le dossier application, est-ce que tu vois l'icône que tu as changée ?
As-tu essayé de supprimer l'icône du Dock puis de la remettre ?
As-tu bien donné *exactement* le même nom à ta nouvelle icône ?

Par exemple, pour Quick TimePlayer X, l'icône s'appelle _QuickTimePlayerX.icns_,
mais si tu mets _QuicktimePlayerX.icns_ ça ne fonctionnera pas?

L'icône pour iPhoto s'appelle _NSApplicationIcon.icns_


----------



## pououm (2 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Questions idiotes : dans le dossier application, est-ce que tu vois l'icône que tu as changée ?
> As-tu essayé de supprimer l'icône du Dock puis de la remettre ?
> As-tu bien donné *exactement* le même nom à ta nouvelle icône ?
> 
> ...



Merci! le problème venait en effet de là! j'avais oublié une majuscule. Après un redémarrage, iPhoto a enfin l'icône que je volais! merci à tous


----------

